# More free sounds from Bats Belfry:"Tension"



## He who shall not B maimed (Aug 27, 2009)

Got some speakers you want to test the bass response with?Want your bass bins to walk down the street? Then download another free file at www.soundclick.com/babiestookmydingo BUT BE WARNED:There will be blood!!!!


----------

